# Whats the best suspension for a b13



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Next thing on my list to modify is suspension. I just wanted to hear what would be the best suspension out there for a b13 coupe.. As i research a little around the thread.. i'm not looking to drop them more than 1.5".. 

Any of you guys out there with b13s.. any ideas
Any suggestion or recommended brands? 

thanks ppl


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Youve got some pretty good choices- cost being the big factor- You Could do the ever reliable Ground Control CoilOvers and KYB AGX adjustables dampers- not only will you have height adjustablity but damping as well. Then theirs Progress and their coilovers and Tein realeased some coilovers for the B13 platform- both legendary in the Suspension and handling department with great reputations. Also theirs the Ksport adjustable coilovers too-im hearing good things about them too. Im selling some Brand Spanking New Gound Control CoilOvers in the Box for the B13 platform-ABSOLUTLEY BRAND SPANKING NEW. 350.00 shipped you can use these with either stock or aftermarket shocks/struts- would recommend aftermarket. Hope this helps- let me know if your interested- im willing to negotiate a price too. I was gonna buy another B13 but am getting an S13 and doing the SR20DET swap, so I want these to go to a good home. Take Care!


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Youve got some pretty good choices- cost being the big factor- You Could do the ever reliable Ground Control CoilOvers and KYB AGX adjustables dampers- not only will you have height adjustablity but damping as well. Then theirs Progress and their coilovers and Tein realeased some coilovers for the B13 platform- both legendary in the Suspension and handling department with great reputations. Also theirs the Ksport adjustable coilovers too-im hearing good things about them too. Im selling some Brand Spanking New Gound Control CoilOvers in the Box for the B13 platform-ABSOLUTLEY BRAND SPANKING NEW. 350.00 shipped you can use these with either stock or aftermarket shocks/struts- would recommend aftermarket. Hope this helps- let me know if your interested- im willing to negotiate a price too. I was gonna buy another B13 but am getting an S13 and doing the SR20DET swap, so I want these to go to a good home. Take Care!





_Well i had placed this when I was thinking about suspension. I actually posted a few more threads to get info and I've been researching alot on here.. so I was somewhat informed.. I actually got my parts a lil while ago.. _

http://www.nissanforums.com/suspens...s-eibach-prokits-w-st-sway-bars-what-now.html

*I ended up with 
-KYB AGXs
-ST Lowering Springs
-ST Sway Bars 
-GC Bumpstops
-w/ New OEM Struts Mounts and bolts *

I will end up upgrading springs later.. but for now I will use this setup.. My stock set up is horrible right now.. original ones from 92'.. I haven't installed any of it yet.. but it will be in the next few weeks... thanks for the responce man..


----------

